# UK Posters - What brands would you like to see (more widely) available in the UK?



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*****


----------



## ilovegreen (May 30, 2008)

Totally agree with NYX & Loreal Hip. I'd like to see Cover Girl over here and Victoria's secrets widely available as you can only get it in the departure lounge of UK airports


----------



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*****


----------



## user68 (May 30, 2008)

I agree with NYX and also Milani. It would also be great if when they do become available they're not rip off prices like everything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It would also be great if Shu had a UK website, you can get some of the things from SPACE.NK but the selection is so limited.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Furrinalia* 

 
_I agree with NYX and also Milani._

 
Milani is over here. It's available in some afro caribbean hair shops.


----------



## Lissa (May 30, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I would love to see MUFE, Cargo, Bath and Body Works, Victoria's Secret, Lorac, Kiss My Face, Mary Kay, Paula's Choice, Biosilk, Milani, mark.....more widely available (or even just _available_ here).

Thank god for ebay. 

Bring back Sephora! A Sephora in every town and city in the UK!!!


----------



## Luceuk (May 30, 2008)

NYX would be great! Did we have Sephoras here? I can't remember them.


----------



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*****


----------



## vocaltest (May 30, 2008)

Smashbox, MUFE!!!, L'oreal HIP, NYX, Milani... basically what every else has said! I think Cover Girl must be available here because (this is gonna sound so cheap hehe) in Canterbury every weds and fri theres the market, and the 'make up man' which I call him is there and he sells bourjois.. rimmel.. etc and he sometimes has cover girl stuff? dunno where he gets it tho!!

I so wish Sephora was still here... saying that, I live pretty close to the channel tunnel/dover port and in cite europe there's a sephora. it takes me slightly less time to get to france than it does to london! just more expensive obviously! AND most things are slightly cheaper there, including benefit & urban decay yay!


----------



## vocaltest (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Off the top of my head, I would love to see MUFE, Cargo, Bath and Body Works, Victoria's Secret, Lorac, Kiss My Face, Mary Kay, Paula's Choice, Biosilk, Milani, mark.....more widely available (or even just available here).

Thank god for ebay. 

Bring back Sephora! A Sephora in every town and city in the UK!!!_

 
I'm 99.9% sure that Bath and Body Works was here... there was deffo a store in Bluewater near me when it first opened because I got a gift set thing from there, maybe it folded like Sephora? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2008)

NYX and Make Up For Ever!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 30, 2008)

I'd also like some NYX and for MUFE to be easier to get hold of. I really liked Sephora's own range of make-up, but I only got to visit one store in NY and I've used up my haul now.

Going a bit off-topic, but I'd like for fcuk make-up to be available again. Some things appear on eBay from time to time but I assume they must be at least a few years old. However, perhaps the range is still available somewhere and I just don't know about it?


----------



## glam8babe (May 30, 2008)

NYX
Makeup Forever
Cargo (its in 'BIGGER' sainsburys stores but i dont understand why they cant sell it in boots or anywhere)
Bath and Body Works
Milani
L'oreal HIP
Victorias Secret
Anastacia
Smashbox (although they are startin to sell it in Alpha duty Free at airports which is a start)
Armani (i've never seen an armani makeup counter near me at all and not even on the Boots website even though it has a section for it in the makeup part)

and i wish we didnt have to wait months n months after new things being released in places like the US

actually i just wish we had huge Sephoras all around the UK


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 31, 2008)

hey hun do you have a house of fraser near you, or harvey nichols? they stock armani in both of those near me!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_NYX
Makeup Forever
Cargo (its in 'BIGGER' sainsburys stores but i dont understand why they cant sell it in boots or anywhere)
Bath and Body Works
Milani
L'oreal HIP
Victorias Secret
Anastacia
Smashbox (although they are startin to sell it in Alpha duty Free at airports which is a start)
Armani (i've never seen an armani makeup counter near me at all and not even on the Boots website even though it has a section for it in the makeup part)


and i wish we didnt have to wait months n months after new things being released in places like the US

actually i just wish we had huge Sephoras all around the UK_


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

Smashbox is now being sold in John Lewis in Oxford Street. 

I would like the Loreal Hip e/s.  I have heard these are really good.


----------



## Shepherdess (May 31, 2008)

I love this thread!

Okay for me it'd have to be quite a few:
-nyx
-makeup forever (I know there's one store in London, but there needs to be more stores)
-loreal hip 
-bath and body works
-sephora (why oh why did they have to go and close the stores down)


----------



## jasminbarley (May 31, 2008)

*****


----------



## -moonflower- (May 31, 2008)

^ Look in you local chemists for Smashbox. All the small ones round here sell it. 

You all have so much more brands available to you than we do in Ireland! 
I can't get:
Barrry M, the nearest Superdrug to me is on the other side of the country
Urban Decay
GOSH, they used to sell it in Roches, but Debenhams took it over and got rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too Faced
B Never To Bust To Be Beautiful

Sephora would be brilliant to have, I go when I'm in France but I'd like one here
L'Oreal Hip would be nice too (I've seen this in a Boots store in London, I think it was in/near one of the bigger tube stations. 
MUFE would be great too


----------



## jasminbarley (May 31, 2008)

*****


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msdavidcameron* 

 
_hey hun do you have a house of fraser near you, or harvey nichols? they stock armani in both of those near me!_

 
theres 2 house of frasers near me but neither have armani


----------



## vocaltest (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Thanks, but I've never seen any high-end make up in local chemists, let alone Smashbox!  You're lucky that it's available locally where you are - official word is that they've pulled out here._

 
yep, they deffo have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! i heard they were in john lewis on oxford street and forgot to go look, then i was in london a couple of weeks later and i couldn't see it, and i asked some snooty man and he said 'they just weren't right for our clientelle' and their stand was replaced by NARS! 

I think we should start a big thread listing where everyone has seen all the products we've listed so everyone knows where to go!! 

also - ritcheramone - i'm pretty sure fcuk make up IS still available, a girl at my work today was doing her make up whilst we were both eating lunch and she was using a fcuk pallette and she said she got it recently, i'll ask her for you!


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

yeh im sure they have FCUK here aswell.. in the larger boots stores


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

ohh something that pisses me right off!!!

how come our very own UK brand Rimmel is in the US and has much better brand new products? and like better packaging and designs?
and why do they also have maxfactor stuff that looks all cool n colourful n we still have the old shitty stuff


----------



## ritchieramone (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info about fcuk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I assumed it had been discontinued as my local Boots had a huge sale on it a couple of years ago and it that seemed to coincide with it disappearing from everywhere I'd been able to get it from previously.

They had giant bins full of fcuk products at something like £1 or 6 for a fiver, including the mirrored slide-out magnetic palettes, eyelash curlers and even sets like a highlighter, a lipgloss + 2 eyeshadows. They had a good range of colours and I really liked the eyeshadows; they went on well and were pretty pigmented.

Oh well, all hope is not lost then, and I could also look at the fcuk stuff on eBay again without assuming it's ancient!


----------



## Claire84 (May 31, 2008)

In Belfast we have 2 Smashbox counters - the one in HoF that has already been mentioned and in this new chemist called Urban Pharmacy which does everything a little cheaper than the counter in HoF.  So glad it finally got introduced here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would love to have MUFE available.  When I go to the South of Ireland I somrtimes see it, but the one in Dublin seems to be shutting down.  It's prob gone by now.  Such a shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also want tpo get my hands on NYX, Bath and Body Works and also Cover Girl cos I wanna try Lash Blast!


----------



## -moonflower- (May 31, 2008)

^Oooh, do you know where the sell MUFE in the South?


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Jun 1, 2008)

when i was working in boots they did pull out fcuk and mufe. and i havent seen fcuk at all since...

 Quote:

   ohh something that pisses me right off!!!

how come our very own UK brand Rimmel is in the US and has much better brand new products? and like better packaging and designs?
and why do they also have maxfactor stuff that looks all cool n colourful n we still have the old shitty stuff  
 
totally agree, it would be nice to have the range that america and other countries have, i was looking at sephora and they have LE dior lashes and diorshow mascara that i really want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  cant get it here though - its crap!! they always have new stuff thats cool and stuff that i would 100% buy.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 1, 2008)

yeh those dior lashes look sooo hot!
and also theres alot of 'only at sephora' products which is quite annoying


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 1, 2008)

smashbox..
theres nowhere round where i live that sells it
had a big haul at sephora at the start of may and bought loads of smashbox
never seen any smashbox round newcastle or anywhere else in the UK?
they used to sell make up forever in boots cos i remember buying a sharpner when they were sellling it all off for 20p lol
mostly i would like US prices! lol
i still cannot get over the fact that i paid what came to £13 for a nars brush when in spacenk they sell it for £36 lol


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 2, 2008)

In the South they had it in Roches stores, but when I went back they'd been changed to Debenhams and they still had the counter, but they didn't have much stock and it seemed like it was going to be closing.  The was in Dublin btw.  I'm not sure about Cork which is where I'd seen a fully stocked MUFE counter in Roches stores a couple of years ago.


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 2, 2008)

Get smashbox from qvcuk.com


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Get smashbox from qvcuk.com_

 
i know but they don't sell alot
they dont have the primer i like or the foundation
well they do have the foundation but they only sell 3 shades and mine isnt one of them


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Get smashbox from qvcuk.com_

 
ive had a look at a few things but its mostly sets... i wanted the beginner set (i think thats what it was called) but they had the primer with it and i already own a full sized bottle of it and the under eye op thing is meant to be crap so id be spendin about £20 on a couple of eyeliners that i want

its rubbish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish they sold everything seperate


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2008)

i'd like to have some make up forever stuff in the uk near lincoln so i could buy stuff.

i was gonna say sephora although didn't realise that it went under! bit rubbish eh?!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 2, 2008)

*****


----------



## Dani California (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ive had a look at a few things but its mostly sets... i wanted the beginner set (i think thats what it was called) but they had the primer with it and i already own a full sized bottle of it and the under eye op thing is meant to be crap so id be spendin about £20 on a couple of eyeliners that i want

its rubbish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish they sold everything seperate_

 
Have PM'd you re: smashbox stuff.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

This a great site for smashbox they deliver so quickly its unbelievable

just beauty

i would love to see MUFE in more department stores and more online stores, xx


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

Just ordered an amazing set from the just beauty site, it has a gel liner in black with the matching angled brush, the photo finish primer (full size) a lipstick pallette and brush, a soft lights powder, a lip pencil and the body glow stuff all for £32 quid , they are all great products as well, heres the link for smashbox fans
SMASHBOX Beauty Fact or Fiction US - £32.00 : Just Beauty Direct to you!, High


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_This a great site for smashbox they deliver so quickly its unbelievable

just beauty

i would love to see MUFE in more department stores and more online stores, xx_

 
Wow that site is great, they have all three lip palettes with 18 colours each for £29. Me want's


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

they are great im so glad i found them, i literally ordered lipglosses one day and the next mornin g they arrived at my door, seems pretty reasonable prices too and they take paypal fabulous!! i was going to buy that angled eyeliner brush for £16.50 but got the whole set for 32 pounds, all the products seperately work out as £60 plus xx i need to stop buying make up x


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a quick look at the Just Beauty Direct site and immediately bought a Smashbox purse. I didn't even know they made anything like that!







I reckoned there was no way I could ignore it, knowing how lovely it would look in my Helle's Belles House Call bag ...






Oh, and to keep at least vaguely on topic, I think that's one of the few sites I've ever seen any reduced price Philosophy on apart from in the hqhair.com outletstore.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

ooooh i love philosophy the shower gels are amazing i love the cinnamon buns one x purse is lovely who would have thought smashbox made purses, wow it was made for your bag x


----------



## Rhapsgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

I would say Nyx, Loreal HIP and Sephora


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 17, 2008)

All the big department stores should have a MUFE counter! *grumble*
Smashbox (ditto)
Stila
Ben Nye
Prestige
Cargo


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ewlialovesme* 

 
_All the big department stores should have a MUFE counter! *grumble*
Smashbox (ditto)
Stila
Ben Nye
*Prestige*
Cargo_

 
they have prestige in Boots


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_they have prestige in Boots_

 
I know, but I'd like it if they were at every Boots! Right now, it's only the really large Boots.


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nixie, Urban Decay, Stila, ADesign and NYX for Switzerland...


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 24, 2008)

just to let you know girls they sell cargo in selected sainsburys stores! i was just there doing my food shopping and spotted cargo! im so excited, my boyfriend went and did all the shopping while i was looking at all the makeup.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd say bring Sephora back and also have L'oreal Hip, NYX, Victoria's Secrets (just in general) and also so that we have just as much of the range as the US do in terms of all beauty products.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can get Pur minerals in the UK? Apart from Ebay?


----------



## JoeyEmma (Jul 4, 2008)

Ben Nye you can buy at makeup artist shops. I know there is one in Manchester that sells Ben Nye to the trade.

I love Makeup For Ever and wish you could buy it at more shops over here. 

Smashbox- you can find load of the stuff on QVC and ebay


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_^Oooh, do you know where the sell MUFE in the South?_

 
I was looking on the MUFE website and the only UK stockist they have listed is in Goldhawk Mews in London (near Shepards Bush)... so I called the number and it was a shop called Makeup Provisions - they sell loadsa brands for pro MUAs.  I asked abt MUFE and she told they have a limited stock but gave me their website:

Makeup artists provisions

From the look I have had, it seems ok and they stock quite a few brands.  I think you can order online too...

I asked about samples but they dont give any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll have to take some time out and visit the shop.  I really wanna try MUFE foundations! Otherwise I will have to pop down to Paris for Sephora - a bit extreme lol!


----------



## Korms (Aug 15, 2008)

I know it's not strictly related to cosmetics but I wish we had better Sally Beauty Supply stores here.  I know of a few in the UK and I'm lucky to have one near me, but the range of products is nowhere near as good as the ones in the US.  The only have very basic stuff here and I always read about people getting all these cool hair products from Sallys in the States, but they are so impossible to get here!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I know it's not strictly related to cosmetics but I wish we had better Sally Beauty Supply stores here. I know of a few in the UK and I'm lucky to have one near me, but the range of products is nowhere near as good as the ones in the US. The only have very basic stuff here and I always read about people getting all these cool hair products from Sallys in the States, but they are so impossible to get here!_

 
i agree with that!  our sallys is about the size of a smal Greggs shop


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm co-signing on Sally's too since they're also targeted at professionals you'd think they'd be more like Capital Hair & Beauty!


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i agree with that!  our sallys is about the size of a smal Greggs shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's one in Sunderland if you can get there. I think it's bigger than that.


----------



## seabird (Aug 17, 2008)

just echoing what others have said really; mufe, cover girl, nyx.. i'd just like to also have the same choice as the usa too, they seem to get so many bonuses, exclusives, extras, gwps that we don't seem to get here.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'll have to take some time out and visit the shop. I really wanna try MUFE foundations! Otherwise I will have to pop down to Paris for Sephora - a bit extreme lol!_

 

Soooo.... I finally found the time to visit this place (Make up Provisions / PAM in Shepards Bush, London) yesterday.  Bit of a rough area (no offence to anyone who lives there) but I was clutching onto my Miu Miu handbag strong! It was a bit diffult to find, tucked away behind some pub, I had to call the shop twice to get directions.

Anyway when I got there, it seemed like an ok place, fairly small shop selling more to the pro MUA (a lot of fake blood and products for tv & film) and there was one MUFE stand.  Thats all I went for.  

The SAs didnt know the specifics of each brand so I had to match my own foundation.  I ended up buying Matte Velvet in shade 45 (NC40) but its just not yellow enough.  It is very matte and dull so doesnt beat mac in giving me colour and brightening me up.  I wont be buying again.  

As for the other products, again, ok but honestly they are not worth the hype they get.  The e/s were all pretty matte looking and not exciting at all. All looked pretty dupeable with MAC. 
The super lipgloss however, impressed me.  The pigment level wasnt all that but the texture was pretty good.  Stickey enough to stay on but... again not in comparison to MAC lipglass.

Put it this way... I wont be buying from them again, they are not worth the money (21.50 for the foundation!) and I'm gonna stick to MAC and Nars!


----------



## -moonflower- (Aug 27, 2008)

Oooh, a shop selling MUFE and I think a few other brands has just opened in town. 
I keep meaning to go in there but I haven't got around to it yet


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear you experience with MUFE, when I tried them in Sephora I only tried the eye pencils were nice but I suppose it's easier when you have the full range and advisors on hand!


----------

